# please help identify this bike



## beck701 (Jun 9, 2007)

I recently bought this bike at a yard sale. The fenders are pointed. It has Kome coaster brake. I was wondering if it was worth fixing up.  
                                            Thanks


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 9, 2007)

pictures would be best to let you know


----------

